# Show worthy or not????



## bayouboers (Jul 31, 2013)

This is my herdsire. 8 months old does he look like a nice breeder and show buck to you guys? I am new to goats and looking for some opinions and advice wetter to show him or not?


----------



## bayouboers (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry here's a few pics.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

He looks very nice! I like that he is wide framed, well conditioned, very muscular, and well balanced. His feet sit strongly under him and he has good angles. I really like his volume and too. His rump might be a little steep, but that doesn't affect the eye appeal he has. If I were you, I would get him out into the show ring.


----------



## bayouboers (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks....I am probably gonna bring him to the fair next week with 1 or 2 of my does. I will let you know how he does.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i like him!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He looks good to me.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

bayouboers said:


> Thanks....I am probably gonna bring him to the fair next week with 1 or 2 of my does. I will let you know how he does.


 Make sure that the fair in question allows bucks before hand


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

He looks really nice!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Make sure that the fair in question allows bucks before hand


The reason I say this is because most fairs/shows will not allow bucks.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

He looks really nice! The only thing I maybe really don't like on him is how close his horns are together, but he does still have plenty of width through his body.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

He's very handsome! I know nothing about conformation but he looks like a man i guess you could say.


----------



## bayouboers (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone! He won grand champion and supreme buck! Our other two does also won reserve champion for com doe and grand champion % doe! Not bad for our first show


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Great job!!!  :thumbup::applaud: Were the classes big?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Awesome!! Where'd you go?


----------

